

How to save your next great idea - somewhatjustin
http://thenextweb.com/lifehacks/2014/04/10/save-next-great-idea-never-know-youll-need/

======
pronoiac
I'm a bit surprised that Simplenote [1] wasn't mentioned here. It would
automatically sync with nvALT.

If you're digging further, the relevant keywords are "ubiquitous capture." I
first became familiar with it through 43 Folders [2], and its take on Getting
Things Done.

[1] [http://simplenote.com](http://simplenote.com) \- iOS / Android / Mac /
Kindle

[2]
[http://www.43folders.com/topics/ubiquitouscapture](http://www.43folders.com/topics/ubiquitouscapture)

